# RailWire US/EU ping for gaiming



## chris (Oct 4, 2016)

I am using BSNL broadband now. Ping to US servers are like 280 ms.

Can anyone using RailWire provide ping/traceroute/mtr to following IPs ?


```
80.231.153.66
4.68.62.117
```

Is RailWire is stable compared to BSNL ?

BSNL, i don't have much issues, get 2 mbps, only problem is high ping, that is due to routing via VSNL. If RailWire use a different route, may get better ping.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

chris said:


> I am using BSNL broadband now. Ping to US servers are like 280 ms.



Really!? Only 280ms to US? On BSNL Broadband?

Then how much ping do you get to SEA and EU servers?


----------



## chris (Oct 4, 2016)

Here is an EU (Paris) server


```
$ mtr -rw 80.231.153.66
Start: Tue Oct  4 12:34:29 2016
HOST: hon-pc-01                                        Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- TP-LINK.Home                                      0.0%    10    1.9   2.2   1.5   3.9   0.6
  2.|-- 59.98.136.1                                       0.0%    10   24.9  53.1  24.4 205.6  56.4
  3.|-- 218.248.166.50                                    0.0%    10   24.9  44.8  24.6 135.7  36.4
  4.|-- 218.248.178.129                                   0.0%    10   46.8  53.5  46.5  89.0  13.0
  5.|-- 218.248.178.57                                    0.0%    10   42.9  48.6  42.8  63.6   7.7
  6.|-- ix-pos-3-0.mcore3.LAA-Los-Angeles.as6453.net      0.0%    10  230.8 310.1 230.5 417.3  71.2
  7.|-- if-xe-3-2-0-15.tcore2.LVW-Los-Angeles.as6453.net 30.0%    10  384.1 406.5 383.9 534.1  56.3
  8.|-- if-ae-3-2.tcore1.SQN-San-Jose.as6453.net          0.0%    10  399.3 396.5 386.2 463.5  23.8
  9.|-- if-ae-12-2.tcore1.NTO-New-York.as6453.net        60.0%    10  384.5 384.3 383.2 385.9   1.0
 10.|-- if-ae-11-2.tcore2.L78-London.as6453.net          50.0%    10  534.3 414.5 383.4 534.3  67.0
 11.|-- if-ae-2-2.tcore1.L78-London.as6453.net            0.0%    10  424.4 432.8 381.1 504.3  45.1
 12.|-- if-ae-3-6.tcore1.PYE-Paris.as6453.net             0.0%    10  384.6 396.8 384.6 433.7  18.6
 13.|-- if-ae-2-2.tcore1.PVU-Paris.as6453.net             0.0%    10  386.1 386.9 385.8 391.2   1.5
 14.|-- 80.231.153.66                                     0.0%    10  386.5 397.9 386.2 450.5  23.3
$ ping -c 5 80.231.153.66
PING 80.231.153.66 (80.231.153.66) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 80.231.153.66: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=387 ms
64 bytes from 80.231.153.66: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=416 ms
64 bytes from 80.231.153.66: icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=387 ms
64 bytes from 80.231.153.66: icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=388 ms
64 bytes from 80.231.153.66: icmp_seq=5 ttl=50 time=388 ms

--- 80.231.153.66 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 387.174/393.527/416.639/11.571 ms
$
```

For US LA server


```
$ mtr -rw 4.68.62.117
Start: Tue Oct  4 12:35:42 2016
HOST: hon-pc-01                                 Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- TP-LINK.Home                               0.0%    10    4.0   2.3   1.5   4.0   0.6
  2.|-- 59.98.136.1                                0.0%    10   24.9  25.5  24.3  28.6   1.1
  3.|-- 218.248.166.54                             0.0%    10   24.7 203.3  24.7 710.1 217.6
  4.|-- 218.248.235.142                           50.0%    10   42.4  46.9  42.4  62.7   8.8
  5.|-- 14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in  0.0%    10   46.9  46.4  44.8  49.7   1.2
  6.|-- 172.31.29.245                              0.0%    10  127.6  97.4  64.4 143.2  29.7
  7.|-- if-ae-1-602.thar1.NJY-Newark.as6453.net    0.0%    10  280.9 285.5 277.0 354.5  24.3
  8.|-- if-ae-1-3.thar2.NJY-Newark.as6453.net     30.0%    10  277.6 276.8 275.8 277.6   0.4
  9.|-- if-ae-11-3.tcore2.AEQ-Ashburn.as6453.net   0.0%    10  277.5 285.3 277.0 337.6  19.2
 10.|-- 216.6.87.66                                0.0%    10  296.6 297.5 295.9 298.5   0.7
 11.|-- ae6.edge1.losangeles6.level3.net           0.0%    10  273.8 274.6 273.0 277.8   1.1
$ ping -c 10 4.68.62.117
PING 4.68.62.117 (4.68.62.117) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=277 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=284 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=276 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=4 ttl=58 time=276 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=5 ttl=58 time=284 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=6 ttl=58 time=368 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=7 ttl=58 time=275 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=8 ttl=58 time=274 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=9 ttl=58 time=275 ms
64 bytes from 4.68.62.117: icmp_seq=10 ttl=58 time=273 ms

--- 4.68.62.117 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9009ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 273.793/286.572/368.179/27.436 ms
$
```


SEA, can you give a test IP ?

EDIT: i just see USA get routed via VSNL chennai.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2016)

SEA = sgp-1.valve.net

250 ms to USA is more than good.


----------



## chris (Oct 4, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> SEA = sgp-1.valve.net
> 
> 250 ms to USA is more than good.



Yes, but i think problem is with EU pings. The game have EU servers, that have more ping than USA.

I did try Idea 3G, that give 150 ms, not is not stable, keep changing between 150 to ~600 ms, not reliable.

Ping to SG server.


```
$ mtr -rw  sgp-1.valve.net
Start: Tue Oct  4 12:46:05 2016
HOST: hon-pc-01                                 Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- TP-LINK.Home                               0.0%    10    2.6   2.3   1.6   3.3   0.0
  2.|-- 59.98.136.1                                0.0%    10   25.5  24.9  24.2  25.5   0.0
  3.|-- 218.248.166.54                             0.0%    10   24.5  29.1  23.8  52.3   8.6
  4.|-- 218.248.235.142                           70.0%    10   41.9  41.6  41.2  41.9   0.0
  5.|-- 14.141.139.145.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in  0.0%    10   46.1  48.3  42.2  91.6  15.2
  6.|-- ix-ae-4-2.tcore2.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net    0.0%    10  237.8 237.8 237.2 239.8   0.6
  7.|-- if-ae-6-2.tcore2.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net 50.0%    10  247.4 247.7 246.9 248.5   0.5
  8.|-- if-ae-2-2.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net  0.0%    10  247.5 247.6 245.8 248.9   0.6
  9.|-- if-ae-11-2.thar1.SVQ-Singapore.as6453.net  0.0%    10  251.2 250.6 248.8 258.9   2.9
 10.|-- 120.29.214.154                             0.0%    10  240.5 241.5 240.3 243.2   0.9
 11.|-- 192.168.150.30                             0.0%    10  248.5 245.5 243.9 249.4   1.8
 12.|-- 192.168.150.79                             0.0%    10  250.1 252.1 244.5 258.0   4.0
 13.|-- 192.168.152.3                              0.0%    10  257.3 315.3 253.4 609.7 109.2
 14.|-- 103.28.54.16                               0.0%    10  278.2 266.8 239.6 282.1  15.0
$ ping -c 10  sgp-1.valve.net
PING sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=241 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=239 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=240 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=241 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=5 ttl=52 time=239 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=6 ttl=52 time=240 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=7 ttl=52 time=240 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=8 ttl=52 time=240 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=9 ttl=52 time=239 ms
64 bytes from sgp-1.valve.net (103.28.54.16): icmp_seq=10 ttl=52 time=239 ms

--- sgp-1.valve.net ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9011ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 239.135/240.134/241.613/1.000 ms
$
```


This ping to SG server is not good, i think we should be getting like 100 ms to SG.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2016)

I know for sure that I get 100-160ms ping to SGP on my ADSL connection. But when I had Hathway cable broadband, I used to get ~60ms.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 4, 2016)

chris said:


> Yes, but i think problem is with EU pings. The game have EU servers, that have more ping than USA.
> 
> I did try Idea 3G, that give 150 ms, not is not stable, keep changing between 150 to ~600 ms, not reliable.
> 
> ...




It's not Europe's fault.
Something is really ****ed up in the routes taken by connections.

I use YOU Broadband and I generally get 120 to 135 ping to Europe, 70 to Singapore, 270 to U.S.
However, sometimes I suddenly start getting 300 to 400 ping to Europe. At these times the route goes from Singapore to U.S. to Europe.
I need to reset the internet a couple of times to get it back to 120.

This issue began when the SEA-WE-ME 4 faced cable cuts (near Egypt I believe) a few years ago.

I think they changed the route routes to fix downtimes because of these cuts and then didn't change back all the routes to normal once the cable was fixed.
But I am not sure about this, I am not really a networking expert.


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2016)

^ are u on cable broadband with fixed it ? how do you reset that connection ?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 5, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ are u on cable broadband with fixed it ? how do you reset that connection ?



1. I use DD-WRT but a few routers have a option to connect and disconnect the internet on the router page.

*s22.postimg.org/byuyhxjvj/Screenshot_20161005_102058.png



2. Almost all routers have a reboot option on the router page now a days.

*s22.postimg.org/4wx0vqg9r/Screenshot_20161005_102142.png

3. Power off and on the router.


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2016)

^ thanks, but doesnt look like cable connection. is it dsl ?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ thanks, but doesnt look like cable connection. is it dsl ?



It's a cable connection, it's not DSL.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 6, 2016)

hey guys i connect to eu server's on Warcraft but my ping is on 230 and every time i get in a combat i lag...
pretty sure its coz my coz of my low quality net.

im moving to banglore in a week..can someone suggest a really good isp for gaming ?
mainly low ping is my aim

thanks in advance


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2016)

Amitz said:


> hey guys i connect to eu server's on Warcraft but my ping is on 230 and every time i get in a combat i lag...
> pretty sure its coz my coz of my low quality net.
> 
> im moving to banglore in a week..can someone suggest a really good isp for gaming ?
> ...



Please create a new thread.


----------



## icebags (Oct 6, 2016)

Amitz said:


> hey guys i connect to eu server's on Warcraft but my ping is on 230 and every time i get in a combat i lag...
> pretty sure its coz my coz of my low quality net.
> 
> im moving to banglore in a week..can someone suggest a really good isp for gaming ?
> ...



try disconnecting and reconnecting till you get good pings .....?


----------



## Amitz (Oct 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> try disconnecting and reconnecting till you get good pings .....?



no difference
i want to get a better get in banglore please suggest ..a stable net and good ping and how much mbps net is viable for that


----------



## chris (Oct 6, 2016)

Amitz said:


> no difference
> i want to get a better get in banglore please suggest ..a stable net and good ping and how much mbps net is viable for that



It all depends on how your ISP routes traffic. So reconnect only helps if your ISP have multiple gateway servers, that route traffic differently, then you can try restart until you get that gateway, i don't think its a reliable option.

As for good connection in Bangalore, some one from there maybe able to help you, wait for them to see your post


----------



## Amitz (Oct 7, 2016)

to be exact the problem im facing right now is
when combat starts in a game it just gets slow and then its like a fast forward till the actual gameplay is on ..and this gives me a low performance in a 25 man raid group 

- - - Updated - - -

to be exact the problem im facing right now is
when combat starts in a game it just gets slow and then its like a fast forward till the actual gameplay is on ..and this gives me a low performance in a 25 man raid group


----------

